# Appetizers for the Holiday Season



## Kaneohegirlinaz

What are you thinking of doing?

I made these for a Summer Bar-B-Que, 
Teriyaki Chicken Skewers just couldn’t be easier.
(well it can, and I figured it out)

Take boneless-skinless Chicken thigh meat, 
Cut into 1 ½ - 2 inch strips
Marinade overnight (8-12 hours) in 
Your favorite bottled Teriyaki sauce
(or homemade, I went easy)
I used Mr. Yoshida’s ® Original Marinade & Cooking Sauce 
Then, find some 6 inch (or cut the longer ones with kitchen shears)
Broil or grill the chicken strips; once cooked through, 
Set aside on a plate, covered with tin foil until you’re party is about to start
Slice each strip into about 1 inch pieces
thread 3-4 chunks of chicken onto each skewer, 
Arrange attractively on a platter and serve
(I made the mistake of trying to grill the meat on the skewers, they burned even though I soaked them in water) 

Those apps will be gone in now time, be sure to make more than you think you should

DH and I are hosting a Christmas Open House later in the month, 
And this is one dish that I will be making, it’s wonderful, simple, pretty and well received by your guests


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Is anyone having a cocktail party maybe for the holiday season?
What will you be making?


----------



## GA Home Cook

Did a neat app this weekend.  8 oz Cream cheese softened, one small flat can crushed pineapple well drain and most of the water pressed out, 1/4 cup powdered sugar, as much toasted nuts as you want (i used pecans).  Mix together.  Put on celery sticks about 3 inches long.  put back into the fridge for the cheese to harden back up.


----------



## letscook

I have my standard I make that always goes over well.

Purchase - block of cream cheese, bottle of cocktail sauce,  2 cans of baby or salad shrimp and Trisket crackers. large leaf lettuce for the plate. 

Drain and rinse the shrimp- mix it with the cocktail sauce
put lettuce on plate for presentation then the cream cheese block in the middle- then pour the shrimp mixture over the cheese block and line the triskets around the plate - I just put a couple of cocktail knifes on the plate for serving

to take somewhere

First off I go to the Dollar store and Purchase a pretty plate so I don't have to worry about getting my plate back.

 I make the shrimp mixture and put into a container - make up the plate with the lettuce and cheese . then when I get to where I am going I put the mixture on the cheese and put the crackers around. 

very simple and is a hit every time.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I like to take a jar of CORA Pickled Hot Cherry Peppers, remove the tops of the peppers and remove the seeds with my thumb while rinsing the pepper under running water.  I stuff them with my standard meatball mix, line them up in a Pyrex baking dish and bake them for about 35 minutes in a 350-375 degree oven.  I put a little of the brine from the peppers in the bottom of the dish and cover them with aluminum foil for the first 20 minutes then remove the foil and bake an additional 15 minutes. If I have any leftovers I freeze them and toss them into the next pot of sauce.

The hardest part of this recipe is finding a jar of peppers that contains an equal amount of red and green peppers, believe me when I say I check every jar on the grocer's shelf!


----------



## lyndalou

We are invited to a holiday party and each couple will bring something. I am making muffaletta sandwiches, which I will cut into one or two bit pieces. She wants heavy hors ds because that will be our evening meal.


----------



## letscook

Aunt Bea - that sounds great,  going to have to try that one but I thinking even a Hot Italian sausage stuffing also would be also be good.


----------



## letscook

Lyndalou - I have done the Muffaletta only I cut up meat into  little pcs add everything else  add little olive oil oregano, basil, black pepper  then put in into a large hollowed out round crusty bread and serve with french  bread slices.
Here is how I do it.  Big hit also at football partys

Kraft Italian 4 or 6 shredded cheese  pkg
Cut up into small pieces: 
 Salami 
 Ham ( I often use a honey and a spicy ham)
 Pepperoni ( I use the sandwich peperoni easier to cut up ) 
 Chopped Black olives  (amount to your liking)
chopped Green olives ( save juice)   (amount to your liking)
chopped  banana peppers ( I use a medium heat) ( save juice) 
 Tomatos  seeded and chopped (depending on how much you like in there
 red onion minced 
green pepper chopped small 
celery chopped small  
add in : 
2-3  tbl olive oil, or mayonnaise ( I add little mayo to make it little bit creamy couple of tablespoons 
little juice from green olives and the peppers 
  black pepper , basil, oregano to taste or could use an Italian seasoning
All amount depends on how much you want to make and items you like more
for the above I general use 1/2 lb each meat, 1-2 tomatoes, 1 stalk celery, 1/2 of green pepper. and 1/2 of red onion
I use to use the  giardiniera  mixture but I made it this way one time as i didn't have it in stock and I like this better


----------



## lyndalou

Thanks LC. Mine is made with olive "salad" which I make from and old Frugal Gourmet recipe. I use salami, mortadella, prosciutto and fresh mozzarella. I use ciabatta bread cut in half lengthwise. I then dig out some of the soft insides of the bread (top and bottom) put some of the salad in the bottom, top with plenty of meat, then the mozzarella. Put the top half on , wrap tightly in aluminum foil then place  on a sheet pan, top with another sheet pan, weigh it all down with heavy canned food.  I leave it several hours or overnight, then slice  and serve.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ham and cheese sliders are a quick and easy, fairly substantial, party idea.

Look for a couple of packages of Martin's 24 party potato rolls.  Split a full section of 12 in half, spread the base with a good quality mustard, cover with a layer of deli ham and a layer of your favorite cheese, place roll top in place, wrap in foil and refrigerate until party time.  When you are ready to serve them peel back the foil and place on a cookie sheet in a hot oven until the rolls brown and the cheese melts, cut into 12 separate rolls and serve.

These mini rolls are also great for a variety of crock pot sliders. Things like kielbasa coins, Buffalo chicken chunks, meatballs, precooked breakfast sausage patties, pulled pork, etc...  It is nice if you can have someone setting them up for your guests so they can just grab a couple and go.


----------



## Andy M.

This is a long time favorite of ours and our guests during the holidays or anytime.

Serve with pita wedges.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/olive-salad-52053.html


----------



## Andy M.

These are super simple and taste great!


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/cheddar-and-thyme-gougeres-15906.html


----------



## Andy M.

Another hit to share.  Don't let the name turn you off.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/bulgar-wheat-appetizer-85118.html


----------



## Andy M.

Several DC alumni have made and liked this recipe.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/stuffed-mushrooms-iso-20695.html#post249833


----------



## Cooking Goddess

All of your apps look good, Andy. The one for olive salad sounds like a version of a tapenade. I love tapenade, so I'll end up trying it. Sometime.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow....some wonderful sounding appetizers here.  I'm especially interested in Andy's olive salad with pita chips.  Will be referring back to this thread as it gets closer to Christmas.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## GotGarlic

I almost forgot I had posted this one: http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...th-roasted-peppers-and-goat-cheese-44439.html


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Andy M. said:


> Several DC alumni have made and liked this recipe.
> 
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/stuffed-mushrooms-iso-20695.html#post249833



Andy, do you think Pecans would work okay rather than walnuts?
I was just thinking about making some stuffed mushrooms for a party we have next week, but I already purchased a bunch of bulk pecans for baking.

AND HEH EVERYBODY!
How's about some photos to go along with these great recipes?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I made these 'pupus and cocktails' over the T-Day week for the fam in Cali...

Very old school
Rumaki and Lychee Martinis
the sauce under the rumaki is that sweet thai chili sauce (from a bottle)


----------



## letscook

just got this one in my email - no reviews on it yet - but Think Ill try it this xmas eve only I'm going to add in ham and salami to it 
Antipasto Wreath Recipe - Kraft Recipes=


----------



## CWS4322

I'm still trying to decide how much to do re: food since we can start on Wednesday and carry it through to Sunday. I have decided to do the Scandinavian thing one of those days--probably Christmas Eve. Christmas Day will be leftovers (because I don't imagine the Swedish Army will show up and I have a hard time scaling things back). We plan to insulate the basement over the holidays (doesn't that sound fun). I say "we" but I think I'll be in the kitchen more than I'll be in the basement. We will start with cold dishes around 4, have the hot dishes around 6, and finish with desserts later. I know which hot dishes I will make. The cold dishes are more like appys...there will be pickled herring, there will be hard boiled eggs topped with caviar, if my fishmonger can get me a decent piece of Pacific salmon, there will be gravlax, there will be Swedish cucumber salad, and beet and potato salad with herring, and open-faced mini sandwiches--I'll have to do a pork roast and a beef roast between now and then...I need that "plan" to get everything organized...I guess I could start making breads this weekend and freeze those. I have to dig out my recipes and previous years' plans...and then decide who else to invite...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Article | Trader Joe's
 

Went to Trader Joe's yesterday and found these...
we need to invite the neighbors over for some Christmas Cheer now


----------



## Cheryl J

kgirl....those TJ's feta and caramelized onion pastry bites ARE AMAZING!    We had some at a baby shower last year, and they were gone in a heartbeat. 

TJ's also has ham and cheese pastry bites, they are really good, too.  But I love the feta and onion better.


----------



## Dawgluver

:sigh:  Our nearest TJ's is 3 hours away.  We came out with a pretty good haul over Thanksgiving, but I'll have to add these to the list!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> kgirl....those TJ's feta and caramelized onion pastry bites ARE AMAZING!    We had some at a baby shower last year, and they were gone in a heartbeat.
> 
> TJ's also has ham and cheese pastry bites, they are really good, too.  But I love the feta and onion better.



Cheryl, we're looking forward to trying the Beef Tenderloin bites too! 
 
We tried the Camembert Cheese & Cranberry Sauce Fillo Bite and the Aracini bites last year for our Christmas snacks...
meh
 
I like to make goodies with TJ's Pita bites... one with goat cheese and roasted peppers and the other as homemade bruschetta


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Okay, so the "holiday season" is fast approaching, 
so I'm going to 'bump' this thread...
I need some fresh ideas, please?


----------



## Aunt Bea

These were in the most recent edition of Wegman's holiday magazine.

Endive with Creamy Dolce GorgonzolaÂ*- Wegmans


Goat Cheese, Grape & Pistachio TrufflesÂ*- Wegmans

I will make an AB version of the Endive recipe and maybe an AB version of the second one using an olive in place of the grape.  

I always have trouble following directions! 

These little spanakopita are also very nice.  In my area we have Athens, Appolo and this version from TJ's.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Aunt Bea, IF I could ONLY find double cream Gorganzola I would be SOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy, but alas I live in cowboy country... 

One of my husband's DF's works for Wegmans as the pastry chef, love her!
We have tried TJ's spanakopita and they are lovely!
I think that I may pinch your idea on using the olive in that second recipe for Wegmans.


----------



## Cheryl J

Those sound like nice appetizers, AB.  I just added the spanakopita to my TJ's list.


----------



## Andy M.

I hope the TJ's spanakopita is better than the stuff at Costco.  I found that pretty tasteless.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

K-Girl, if you're planning on making the apps yourself rather than unbox and heat, I have two that always fly off the table whenever we had set them out.

The first is a popular one in Greater Cleveland, called a Hanky Panky. It can be as simple as browning Italian sausage, mixing in Velveeta, spreading it on the little party rye slices, and baking for around 10 minutes or so to make it "one". This recipe I found has more ingredients. I've never tried it, so I can't vouch for its quality:  *Hanky Panky*

The second recipe is another 3-ingredient one, Bisquick Sausage Balls. Made from raw ingredients, then baked, Himself's cousin always had a bag of these pre-made and frozen in case someone popped by. All she did was pull them from the freezer, "defrost" them on the tray while we all had our first drink, then bake them up until they were done through. Easy-peasy!  *Bisquick Sausage Balls*


----------



## GotGarlic

A friend of mine made this for a neighborhood potluck. People loved it. 

One can Ro-Tel tomatoes, one block cream cheese, one roll Jimmy Dean maple sausage. Brown and crumble sausage, mix in Ro-Tel and cream cheese, heat until cheese melts.  Serve with crackers or tortilla chips.


----------



## GotGarlic

Here's an oldie but a goodie: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/thai-spring-rolls-and-spicy-peanut-sauce-43904.html


----------



## Andy M.

Here's another I've had good reviews on.

*Prosciutto and Gruyere Pastry Pinwheels*

1 Sheet            Puff Pastry
  4 Oz                         Prosciutto, thin slices
2 Tb                        Fresh Basil, chopped
¾ C            Gruyére cheese, finely grated (about 70 gr.)
1 Ea            Egg
  1 Tb            Water

  Place the thawed pastry sheet on a work surface.  Cut it in half, creating two 9½" x 4¾" rectangles (half the measurements on the box).  Using a rolling pin, roll out each dough piece to make a slightly larger rectangle.  

  Sprinkle half the cheese on the first rectangle of pastry and gently press it into the dough.  Leave a half-inch border along one long side bare to facilitate sealing the roll.

  Arrange half the prosciutto on top of cheese.

  Sprinkle the prosciutto with half the basil. 

  Beat the egg with the water and brush the plain border with the egg glaze. 

  Starting at the long side opposite the plain border, tightly roll up the pastry jelly-roll style, pressing gently to seal the long edges. 

  Wrap the roll in plastic.  Repeat the process with the remaining pastry. 

  Refrigerate the rolls until firm, at least 3 hours and up to 2 days.

  Position the oven rack in the center of the oven and preheat to 375°F.  Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment paper. 

  Cut the logs crosswise into [FONT=PC&#47749]¾[/FONT]-inch-thick rounds.  Arrange the rounds on the baking sheets, spacing them 1 inch apart.  

  Bake 1 sheet at a time until the pastries are golden brown, about 20 minutes. 

  Transfer the pastries to a cooling rack.  Serve warm.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just came across this on Facebook.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I have yet to read any of the notes yet except for K-girl's chicken skewers and CG's Hankie Pankies.  So I haven't seen if anyone else thinks guacamole is party worthy. It Is.  

I made Hankie Pankies for a tailgate party, must have been the year Pac was doing tailgate sundays and the Browns played the Vikings.  Boy, did those slide off the plate!  

One of the things I like at a party is simply devilled eggs, and not too gussied up either. 

One of our (extended) family's traditions for any get-together is to set out bowls (plural) of M&M's, preferrably in holiday colors.  Almost no one eats these anymore, except there is a complaint if they are not visible.  Now, with little kids,  they must be set up out of reach, and funny, they can find them no matter where they are.

I like to make smoked salmon/ pin wheels with dilled cream cheese, very thin sliced cucumber and snipped green onions.  I think the original recipe used lavoush, but I just use flour tortillas.

Another one we make is simply a bowl of homemade pesto to spread on already cream cheese spreaded baguette slices.  If you don't want pesto, we have something else like jalapeno cranberry sauce.

A pretty simple appie is blue cheese and toasted pecan and Bacon wrapped and baked stuffed dates.   An even easier one is stuffed orange scented cream cheese and (canned) smoked almonds stuffed dates.  You can use dried apricots too, although  I have not done this. 

We did  some Scandanavian appies one year.  Small Swedish meatballs on picks,  pickled herring on triscuits or ritz crackers,  cheeses and sliced pickles and pickle beets.  Sliced Danish sausage, which I  can't find anymore, Probably devilled eggs.  Oh, and I remember we made a special Danish meatloaf,  which I no longer have a recipe.  Well, it was a fun party, I remember that and which apartment we lived at the time.  

Party time. Fiesta. Feliz Navidad!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Whiskadoodle said:


> Another one we make is simply a bowl of homemade pesto to spread on already cream cheese spreaded baguette slices.  If you don't want pesto, we have something else like jalapeno cranberry sauce.
> Party time. Fiesta. Feliz Navidad!



The pesto idea reminded me of this green olive version! 

Green Olive Pesto recipe | Epicurious.com


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oooooo, Swedish Meatballs!

My Aunr use to make some sort of grape jelly deal with Lil Smokies... RECIPES ANYONE?


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oooooo, Swedish Meatballs!
> 
> My Aunr use to make some sort of grape jelly deal with Lil Smokies... RECIPES ANYONE?



There's a recipe in my vintage Betty Crocker cookbook for meatballs (not Swedish) in a mixture of grape jelly and chile sauce. I've had it at a friend's Super Bowl party and made it myself. It's pretty tasty  I think browned Lil Smokies would be good in that sauce, too.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

letscook said:


> ... snipped ...
> First off I go to the Dollar store and Purchase a pretty plate so I don't have to worry about getting my plate back.



I do the very same thing!  I keep a few different serving dishes, platters, bowls, cake carriers, etc.  I even found Guacamole serving bowls with a chip dish! (we have Dollar Tree here, I like them best)


----------



## Dawgluver

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oooooo, Swedish Meatballs!
> 
> 
> 
> My Aunr use to make some sort of grape jelly deal with Lil Smokies... RECIPES ANYONE?




I make these for potlucks in the CP.  Cocktail meatballs are good with it too, you can even do a mix of Lil Smokies and meatballs.  They always go fast.

1 or 2 bottles Heinz Chili Sauce, and 15 oz or more of Welchs Grape Jelly.  Stir, and add in your meat.  Cook on low until warmed through.  You can also do them on the stovetop.


----------



## KDJ

We have an open house every Christmas Eve.  We've done that since I was a little kid in the 60's.  So that's what we do today, and on Christmas Day we all go to see a movie.  This year I've got 6 seats reserved for Cinebistro to see the new Star Wars....  but back to Xmas Eve....

Many of these items are things the kids insist wouldn't be Christmas if they weren't on table... so please bear that in mind...

Apps:
Tiropita (with my homemade feta and they came out great when I did a Thanksgiving test batch)
Spin/Artichoke Dip
Sausage Stuffed Mushrooms
Devilled Eggs
Hummus/Pita
Sweet 'n Sour Kielbasa

Salad Station:
Boston Baked Beans
Potato Salad
Macaroni Salad
Greek Salad

Carving Station:
Spiral Glazed Ham
Turkey
Roast Beef
Rolls / Condiments /Sauces

Pasta Station:
Penne
Alfredo
Marinara
Olive Oil
A gazillion fresh veggies and toppings.  
Sauteed to Order

Desserts:
I bake a million cookies
Fudge
Biscotti
Cupcakes
Pies
Cakes
Pumpkin and other breads

And that's how we do Christmas.


----------



## KDJ

Dawgluver said:


> I make these for potlucks in the CP.  Cocktail meatballs are good with it too, you can even do a mix of Lil Smokies and meatballs.  They always go fast.
> 
> 1 or 2 bottles Heinz Chili Sauce, and 15 oz or more of Welchs Grape Jelly.  Stir, and add in your meat.  Cook on low until warmed through.  You can also do them on the stovetop.



My mother the great cook of Winooski, VT made hers with equal parts ketchup and Jelly.  Believe it or not it was pretty good.


----------



## GotGarlic

KDJ said:


> My mother the great cook of Winooski, VT made hers with equal parts ketchup and Jelly.  Believe it or not it was pretty good.



I believe it. I think the condiments bottled during the 20th century have gotten a bad rap. I like mayonnaise, yellow mustard and ketchup. Imagine having to make them from scratch whenever you wanted some!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...1 or 2 bottles Heinz Chili Sauce, and 15 oz or more of Welchs Grape Jelly.  Stir, and add in your meat.  Cook on low until warmed through.  You can also do them on the stovetop.





KDJ said:


> My mother the great cook of Winooski, VT made hers with equal parts ketchup and Jelly...



Version Three here: Combine 3/4 cup prepared mustard (I used Plochman's) and one 10-oz jar of currant jelly in a saucepan and heat until blended. Add a package of little franks (or a pound of hot dogs sliced into bite-size pieces).

Options! So Many Options!


----------



## CraigC

Since every family member, including both grand daughters, like most seafood, I would base appetizers on it.

conch fritters
steamed shrimp
stone crab claws
lobster chunks (local)
crab dip (blue or dungeness)
oysters (raw and grilled)

Various sauces to go with, such as
roasted garlic tartar
cocktail
mustard 
remoulade

Also some softened cream cheese with my brother's pepper jelly and crackers.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Ooooooo, Stuffed Mushrooms, I LOVE those!



I make mine with Sauteed Italian Sweet Sausage and assorted veggies, 
MMM!
I think DH and I need to have a 'pick' dinner!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

A must try appetizer!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXWtRQzgyaE

Spinach Artichoke Dip Stuffed Garlic Bread
Recipe:


INGREDIENTS 

1 baguette 
½ tablespoon oil 
1 (14 oz) can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped 
1 (10 oz) bag baby spinach leaves 
1 (8 oz) package cream cheese 
1½ cups shredded mozzarella cheese 
3 green onions, sliced 
Salt and pepper, to taste 
3 tablespoons butter 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
Parmesan cheese, grated, to top 
Fresh basil leaves or parsley, torn, to top 

Mix cream cheese, mozzarella, spinach, artichoke hearts, and garlic powder in a bowl.
Cut baguette into thirds or fourths, and hollow out the insides using a knife.
Stuff the hollow baguette pieces with the spinach artichoke dip, using a spoon to press down.
Slice filled baguette into 1-inch rounds and reassemble on a baking sheet lined with foil.
Melt butter and mix with minced garlic and parsley.
Brush the garlic butter generously over the baguette rounds, letting it drip through the slices.
Cover with the foil and bake at 350 F for 20 minutes
Cool for 10 minutes, then try not to eat the whole thing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Funny, I just saw that on FB last week - it looks to die for!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

... and then I found this one too, not sure if I would serve this as an appie or a light lunch...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9eQS74wqQY

Bangers and Mash Sausage Rolls

RECIPE: 

Sausages
Mashed Potatoes /cold
Puff Pastry /thawed
Egg
Side of Onion Gravy - Optional 

Brown the Sausages on all sides in a large skillet - until mostly cooked through. Set aside to cool slightly. Unroll each sheet of puff pastry and cut into 4 pieces. Spread mash over each pastry, top with cooked sausage and additional mash. Roll up each sheet - pinch together to seal and trim off any excess. Place on a greased baking sheet - seam side down - and brush each roll with beaten egg. 

Bake in a preheated oven at 190˚C / 375˚F for 25-30 minutes - until the pastry is golden and crispy on all sides and the meat has cooked through. Serve with a side of Onion Gravy. Enjoy!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> Funny, I just saw that on FB last week - it looks to die for!



Right?!
That's where I saw it too and hunted it down... must_try_soon!


----------



## Andy M.

Pretentious titles aside, some good ideas:  The Best Appetizer Recipes in the Whole Entire Universe | PureWow


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> Pretentious titles aside, some good ideas: The Best Appetizer Recipes in the Whole Entire UniverseÂ*|Â*PureWow


 
There ARE some great ideas there.  Thanks for the link, Andy!


----------



## msmofet




----------



## Cooking Goddess

msmofet, do those have Parmesan cheese mixed into the cream cheese? Your photo reminded me of a cheese ball I used to make decades ago that was really good. Off the top of my head, it was Parma cheese and chopped, stuffed green olives mixed with the cream cheese (maybe other things too? Don't remember..). After you formed the cheese mixture into a ball, it was rolled in finely chopped nuts - walnut, I think. I loved that combination so much.


----------



## Caslon

Sorry to be so store bought, but a major chain store supermarket stocks a simple crab-cheese dip that's kind of pinkish orange in color.  My brother always buys some and serves it at his x-mas party.  It's delicious. I forget what kind of cracker he serves it on.

I wouldn't even begin to know how to concoct such an appetizer as that on my own, should they no longer stock it. I'd have to start with fresh or artificial crab meat (as a convenience).


----------



## LPBeier

If I can make it to Costco tomorrow after I get another ultrasound of my knee in the morning, I will be making a family favourite, Cheese straws. It is basically just a pastry with old cheddar in it and a little cayenne to give it a "bite". They are tedious to make but well worth it. 

I will be sending them with TB for his work part on Thursday and giving some to Kay for the kids. I will also be packing them up for presents for our two pastors and some close friends.

I can post the recipe if anyone is interested. It is not a family secret because my Mom had it published in a Ladies' Auxiliary cookbook in the 50's!


----------



## Aunt Bea

LPBeier said:


> If I can make it to Costco tomorrow after I get another ultrasound of my knee in the morning, I will be making a family favourite, Cheese straws. It is basically just a pastry with old cheddar in it and a little cayenne to give it a "bite". They are tedious to make but well worth it.
> 
> I will be sending them with TB for his work part on Thursday and giving some to Kay for the kids. I will also be packing them up for presents for our two pastors and some close friends.
> 
> I can post the recipe if anyone is interested. It is not a family secret because my Mom had it published in a Ladies' Auxiliary cookbook in the 50's!



Those are wonderful, we used to make them in rolls, similar to icebox cookies, so you could refrigerate them and slice a roll to bake as needed.  

Try lightly dusting a few with powdered sugar, the combination of cheese, cayenne and a little sweet is fantastic!


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> Those are wonderful, we used to make them in rolls, similar to icebox cookies, so you could refrigerate them and slice a roll to bake as needed.
> 
> Try lightly dusting a few with powdered sugar, the combination of cheese, cayenne and a little sweet is fantastic!


I really like the idea of making them in rolls and slicing them. Cutting them into straws can be really time consuming when you are making several batches.

I think I will pass on the sugar idea though - one of the reasons I am making them is I am trying to stay away from too much sugar. I am sure it is great though!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm interested in the recipe LP!  Thanks!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I will post in a bit!


----------



## msmofet

Cooking Goddess said:


> msmofet, do those have Parmesan cheese mixed into the cream cheese? Your photo reminded me of a cheese ball I used to make decades ago that was really good. Off the top of my head, it was Parma cheese and chopped, stuffed green olives mixed with the cream cheese (maybe other things too? Don't remember..). After you formed the cheese mixture into a ball, it was rolled in finely chopped nuts - walnut, I think. I loved that combination so much.


 No Parmesan cheese. just mold cream cheese around large green stuffed olives then roll in chopped walnuts. Chill till firm and slice in half.


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> If I can make it to Costco tomorrow after I get another ultrasound of my knee in the morning, I will be making a family favourite, Cheese straws. It is basically just a pastry with old cheddar in it and a little cayenne to give it a "bite". They are tedious to make but well worth it.
> 
> I will be sending them with TB for his work part on Thursday and giving some to Kay for the kids. I will also be packing them up for presents for our two pastors and some close friends.
> 
> I can post the recipe if anyone is interested. It is not a family secret because my Mom had it published in a Ladies' Auxiliary cookbook in the 50's!


 Sound great! I'd love the recipe also LP.


----------



## GotGarlic

Spicy. Baked. Cheese. 
http://www.splendidtable.org/recipes/uruguayan-spicy-baked-cheese

I'm thinking DH and I might have to nosh on appetizers on Christmas Eve


----------



## Cheryl J

Caslon said:


> Sorry to be so store bought, but a major chain store supermarket stocks a simple crab-cheese dip that's kind of pinkish orange in color. My brother always buys some and serves it at his x-mas party. It's delicious. I forget what kind of cracker he serves it on.
> 
> I wouldn't even begin to know how to concoct such an appetizer as that on my own, should they no longer stock it. I'd have to start with fresh or artificial crab meat (as a convenience).


 
Nothing wrong with store bought, Caslon!  I've had some really good pre-made dips and goodies from the markets.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Spicy. Baked. Cheese.
> Uruguayan Spicy Baked Cheese | The Splendid Table
> 
> I'm thinking DH and I might have to nosh on appetizers on Christmas Eve &#55357;&#56843;


 
That looks and sounds amazing.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

[photo from Cooking Light December 2015 Issue]
Spinach-Artichoke Bites - Healthy Holiday Appetizers and Drinks Recipes - Cooking Light
We were invited to a New Year's Eve Cocktail party of 100+ folks.
I LOVE Spinach-Artichoke dip, this would fit that bill perfectly!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

... BUMP!

This thread was brought up in another and I re-read the whole thing, 
and yet again, I'm looking for some fresh eyes to add to this thread.

I'll definitely be making this again!



 

Very simple:
Small squares of Pillsbury Crescent rolls as the crust
in mini muffins tins, filled with Spinach Artichoke dip, 
top with cheese,
bake, serve, GONE!

Funny story:
The New Year's Eve Party we attended that I took 
these as my offering... We didn't know many people at this
party, so I thought, okay, I'll walk around the home (it was next door to us) with my platter of goodies and serve folks a nibble.
TWICE in the course of the evening, I was assumed to be the cocktail waitress and would I "be a dear and get another XYZ drink" for them  
On top of that, several guests thought that I was the Caterer and could I do their next party


----------



## JustJoel

*Bread Cups and Baked Brie*

Years ago, I made little bread cups; plain bread cut into rounds, then molded into cups in a muffin pan and toasted in the oven. I filled them with some kind of seafood salad, crab maybe (not krab. NEVER krab!) I seasoned the bread with olive oil and Cajun seasoning. Not really very innovative, but they disappeared very quickly!

I put up a lot of pepper jelly this summer, so for MIL’s Christmas feast, I may do a Brie wrapped in (gluten-free) puff pastry, baked, and topped with some of my pepper jelly. It’s delicious (I know, food writers are supposed to avoid that word like the plague, but it’s _true_!)and attractive!


----------



## JustJoel

*Pretzel sticks and beer/cheese dip*

Need I say more? Since I’m obsessed with my bread maker this year (last year it was canning, and the year before, sous vide), but am really bad at forming pretzels, I thought I’d make little pretzel sticks with a cheese and beer hot dip. Don’t know what I’ll make for everyone else!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Back home this would be very standard fare as an hor d'oeuver 
or PUPU ...


[file photo]
Limu (Seaweed) Ahi (Tuna) Poke
aka Raw Tuna Salad, MMM!
(I saw somewhere Poke spelled Poké ... ummm, its a Hawaiian word )

Gotta find the freshest Ahi possible for this one though, 
which can be a challenge here in the middle of the desert 
The Seaweed I get in a pre-packaged seasoning mix
Hawaiian Poke Mix (0.4 oz) - Noh Foods of Hawaii
I keep several of these on hand for other seafood salads as well.

This type of Seaweed, Ogo, has a nice crunchy-salty-briny taste, 
complimenting the fish beautifully... add some slice Green onions, a pair of chopsticks, maybe some hot rice and Kimo's your uncle! 

I'm not sure if our new neighbors would be fans of this one ...


----------



## JustJoel

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Back home this would be very standard fare as an hor d'oeuver
> or PUPU ...
> 
> View attachment 28555
> [file photo]
> Limu (Seaweed) Ahi (Tuna) Poke
> aka Raw Tuna Salad, MMM!
> (I saw somewhere Poke spelled Poké ... ummm, its a Hawaiian word )
> 
> Gotta find the freshest Ahi possible for this one though,
> which can be a challenge here in the middle of the desert
> The Seaweed I get in a pre-packaged seasoning mix
> Hawaiian Poke Mix (0.4 oz) - Noh Foods of Hawaii
> I keep several of these on hand for other seafood salads as well.
> 
> This type of Seaweed, Ogo, has a nice crunchy-salty-briny taste,
> complimenting the fish beautifully... add some slice Green onions, a pair of chopsticks, maybe some hot rice and Kimo's your uncle!
> 
> I'm not sure if our new neighbors would be fans of this one ...


I love poke! There’s a local place that makes the bowl exactly as you like it, and they deliver (through Yelp’s delivery service). Alas, my MIL would probably not be pleased at the prospect of raw anything, let alone fish. She thinks shrimp cocktail is exotic!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

JustJoel said:


> I love poke! There’s a local place that makes the bowl exactly as you like it, and they deliver (through Yelp’s delivery service). Alas, my MIL would probably not be pleased at the prospect of raw anything, let alone fish. She *thinks shrimp cocktail is exotic!*


----------



## dragnlaw

*Kgirl*  Just picked up a book my Mom (or maybe my Dad)  brought back from Hawaii - "The Limu Eater"  from 1978 a Sea Grant Miscellaneous Report from the U of H. 

That was about the time she went there, so it must have just come out in print.  To the best of my knowledge she hadn't gone back again.

Haven't really gotten into it - - but there are recipes for different types of 'limu', how it was collect and and all sorts of history.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dragnlaw said:


> *Kgirl*  Just picked up a book my Mom (or maybe my Dad)  brought back from Hawaii - "The Limu Eater"  from 1978 a Sea Grant Miscellaneous Report from the U of H.
> 
> That was about the time she went there, so it must have just come out in print.  To the best of my knowledge she hadn't gone back again.
> 
> Haven't really gotten into it - - but there are recipes for different types of 'limu', how it was collect and and all sorts of history.



YUM 
I really like seaweed.
My first boy friend's mother taught me how/what kind of Limu to collect and different ways to use it.
That should be an interesting read dragn


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

**BUMP**

Spring is in the air and now a lot of us are in a position where
we can now actually socialize  

We've been going next door for afternoon Card Games and this 
weekend is no different.


 

I tried this recipe:
https://www.southernliving.com/recipes/bacon-wrapped-smokies

This makes A LOT! 
So I took my own suggestion and cook off a few for DH to sample.

I'm thinking of some dipping sauces to go along side


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

A great appy is pizza samosas, filled with you favorite pizza toppings, in miniature.  They can be served with a pizza dipping sauce.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

**BUMP* Again*

I've been seeing a few ads in regards to the Football Season
coming up and what sorts of snacks to serve.

Today we've been invited next door for Game Day.
As I may have mentioned previously, my Neighborhood
Gal Pals like to get together for different kinds of games,
snacks, camaraderie and of course WINE! 

I've been seeing Pinterest posts for Air Fryer Chickpeas
in all kinds of flavors.





Meh.



It's a good thing I've always got a back up plan


----------

